# Euro 2012 France - England 11 June



## OddsPoster (Jun 10, 2012)

11 Jun 19:00

France - England

2.54

3.10

2.95


----------



## VitoCatindig (Jun 10, 2012)

England - France -0.50
1.62      - 2.47


----------



## markvighan (Jun 11, 2012)

France was my underdog to win the tournment some weeks ago because they have an great squad with offencive power in the trio Benzema, Ribery and Nasri. The worrying thing is all the internal problems that earlier has been in their squad. Are those problems solved? Have Blanc been able to put some harmony into their squad? Those are the questions....If the answer is Yes to both those questions than France will be dangeorous in this tournment.

England has problems of their own with racist scandals, injured players, supsended key player (Rooney) etc..... I dont believe in them at all in this campaign and thinnk that they will start with a loss here.

My price: 2.30


----------



## Griffey4Ever (Jun 13, 2012)

France was all over England, 15-1 in shots! Can't believe England got a draw here...they can't be happy with the way they play but will take the result and look to pick up a win against ukraine/sweden!


----------

